# Colorado trapping?



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Where can I find trapping regs for Colorado? Is trapping for recreation/fur legal?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Cages only on PUBLIC ground.
Agricultural exemptions with reason.
every thing you need is in the Colorado Small game Pamphlet or on line under Small game/furbearers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum gotspots.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

to PT guys.

Heres a trail to the CDOW's website Benbibler.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Pages/Home.aspx


----------

